

Video Poker “Hackers” Cleared of Federal Charges - trengrj
http://www.wired.com/2013/11/video--poker-case/

======
jimmcslim
I enjoyed the original story in Wired.

I think you can argue that casinos are exploiting a 'bug' in some human's
'firmware'; a potential for addiction to gambling and a lack of understanding
of probability.. So if someone is able to find and exploit a bug in the code
behind your video poker machines, well too bad! Find it, fix it and accept it
as a cost of doing business.

~~~
bluesign
I think the most common bug in human's 'firmware' is being against to
'rich/big' and side with 'poor/small' even it is not logical at all.

------
kozukumi
This is from 2013, please add (2013) to the post title. Thanks.

